# Did a DX ever come with a fender light?



## 4scuda (Dec 21, 2012)

I reecently saw a schwinn boys bike with a dx frame and tank with a b6 style fender light.  Is this original, I have never seen a DX with one before.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think so.  All I have ever seen on a DX is the Delta Torpedo.


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2012)

*mine did*


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 21, 2012)

*here is a picture*

do think this is repainted?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It's hard to tell from that one shot but the paint scheme on the front fender is not one that I recognize as original.  Regardless, I'm a DX fan and that's really a nice one you have!  Looks to be a 40 model?

As for the post above, the bike was clearly converted to a Whizzer at some point in its life.  Again, it is difficult to tell from a photo but to me it appears to me that the Whizzer rear fender with a train light front were a later addition to a DX frame.   That too is a nice bike with several high end features.  I'd have to go back with a Whizzer motor for that one.

I'm going to go back and review the original Schwinn catalogues but for now I think I have to stand with my original statement, no train lights on the DX.  If someone has a catalogue picture or print ad of a DX with a fender light, please jump in here and prove me wrong.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2012)

*...........*

.................


----------



## oquinn (Dec 22, 2012)

*what would you take for a dx wz*

I like your whizzer.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 22, 2012)

schwinn whizzers are all canti frames not DX. its an assembled bike. I wish i had that rear wheel.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2012)

*Man  the new crop of "experts"*

above dont know crap- look at the bike- it has a standing brake arm! dimpled frame and clearanced fender- FACTORY DX WHIZZER with fender light F A C T O R Y-  do some reading before knocking somone's bike- thanks!

Ps thanks for the interest but I have a kit I am putting on it over the winter.


----------



## oquinn (Dec 22, 2012)

*Not a whole lot know about w-z whizzer bikes it seems*

But they can be taught maby.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 22, 2012)

well you mouthy jerk I have been reading. I own a 47 WZ. And many other people have told me that they didnt make DX whizzers.  I see the brake mount peice now. And its the first DX i ever saw with WZ parts. 
Probabaly  the same guy that said all WZ have a special serial number made up that Canti only story.


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the complement*



cyclebuster said:


> well you mouthy jerk I have been reading. I own a 47 WZ. And many other people have told me that they didnt make DX whizzers.  I see the brake mount peice now. And its the first DX i ever saw with WZ parts.
> Probabaly  the same guy that said all WZ have a special serial number made up that Canti only story.





Seems to be A Mouthy Jerk would say:
"schwinn whizzers are all canti frames not DX. its an assembled bike." crapping with authority on someone's bike when they are ignorant- why not say  "I thought that..."  I guess if many other people told you the world was flat you would believe that too.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 23, 2012)

No disrespect for your Whizzer intended, Bike.  It's a great piece and if my comments read that I was dissing it, then I apologize for my poor choice of words.  You are correct, I know nothing about Whizzers (and little about anything else for that matter).  My comments were a response to the question of an Schwinn DX BICYCLE coming equipped with a fender light.  Again, if anyone can provide a piece of SCHWINN literature representing a Schwinn DX BICYCLE with a fender light than I will gladly accept correction.  Not saying I'm right, but I've never seen evidence to the contrary.   Perhaps I'm making a distinction between a Whizzer and a factory stock Schwinn bicycle that has no difference, but that is what it is.

Be at peace all, opinion is just a point of view.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe we all just learned something....?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm definitely not an expert on the DX models but it is very appearent that those fenders are not original to that particular frame. The fenders do not have near as much patina as the frame. Just my thoughts on what I can see.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 23, 2012)

I too have never seen a catalog or ad showing a DX with a built-in fender light. Of the three frame styles, DX was the least expensive. It is very possible that when the bike was purchased, the buyer asked the shop to upgrade his DX by putting the deluxe fenders on it. So I would say that DXs probably did not come from the factory with the deluxe fenders, but could have easily come from a Schwinn dealer with them. 

Now lets all try to enjoy our hobby, watching this video might help
[video=youtube_share;rWHniL8MyMM]http://youtu.be/rWHniL8MyMM[/video]


----------

